# Mitchell Memorial Forest (Cleves)



## ThePeaches289 (Nov 12, 2013)

Has anyone ever fished at the Triple Creek and River Hill pond in Mitchell Memorial Forest?
Is one of the ponds off of Thunder Road?
Thanks.


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

I've got no idea, where is it at? I might try it myself... 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Ok I actually looked it up... On my fishing advisor (an app), I set it for tomorrow at noon, it seems like there will be bass, channel catfish, crappie, sunfish, carp, and trout, the most active fish will be in order: 
1. Bass
2.carp
3. Trout
4. Sunfish
5. Catfish
The crappie won't be very active. 
Again it was just using an app so it might not be accurate but hope it helps a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ThePeaches289 (Nov 12, 2013)

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.1883137,-84.7212241,15z

That's a link where its located according to google! I think I'm going to give a shot once I finally get off work this evening.
I don't want to trespass on anyones land but I guess I'll see how it goes. LOL


----------



## ThePeaches289 (Nov 12, 2013)

montagc said:


> Are you looking for table fish? River Hill is catch and release only. Triple Hill is posted No Fishing IIRC.


I'm just looking to get some casts in and enjoy some peace. Not gonna take any home. Is Triple Hill the same as Triple Creek? According to greatparks.org you can fish both ponds; River hill is catch and release and you can keep fish at triple creek.
Do you know where these are located at in Mitchell Memorial?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

thefraz44 said:


> Ok I actually looked it up... On my fishing advisor (an app), I set it for tomorrow at noon, it seems like there will be bass, channel catfish, crappie, sunfish, carp, and trout, the most active fish will be in order:
> 1. Bass
> 2.carp
> 3. Trout
> ...


I would target trout


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

ThePeaches289 said:


> Has anyone ever fished at the Triple Creek and River Hill pond in Mitchell Memorial Forest?
> Is one of the ponds off of Thunder Road?
> Thanks.


 Yep, Yep and yep, but You better not get caught, plus I know the Thunder road residence and I dont think they would take kindly to it.


----------



## ThePeaches289 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tom 513 said:


> Yep, Yep and yep, but You better not get caught, plus I know the Thunder road residence and I dont think they would take kindly to it.


Hmm. Is the pond on private property? If its apart of Hamilton County Parks I should be able to have access. I pay my taxes!!!! LOL


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

montagc said:


> Sorry, we are talking about two different parks. Triple Creek is over off 275 by the Hamilton ave exit. I was thinking of the pond off the bike trail at MM.
> 
> At MM There is a pond off Thunder Road, not sure if it is fishable or not. River Hill is just inside the main park entrance. Maybe if I feel like taking a cruise I'll swing by there. It is about ten minutes from here.
> 
> .


 Yeah I thought he had found names for the small ponds at Mitchell, I live just down the road and am a regular at the park, as far as I know the only water that they let you fish is the lake/pond off of Zion, and there are plenty of big cats and 1 to 3# Lmb there, Ive fished the Thunder road lake years ago but you have to be sneaky it is on park property but fishing is prohibited, actually Mitchell Memorial park is bigger than Mt.Airy forest, they just havent developed it yet (thank God) I like fish better then people.


----------

